# The Bell Tree Fair 2013 Raffle Winners



## Justin (Jan 12, 2014)

We have drawn the TBT Fair 2013 raffles! Check out the winners below!

*The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle*

1 Red Feather: *Superpenguin*
1 Yellow Feather: *Stacie*
1 Green Feather: *FireNinja1*
1 Blue Feather: *Reizo*
1 Fair Pinwheel: *Lunatic*
10 Random TBT Stickers: *Sansa22*
10 Random TBT Stickers: *Geoshi*
100 Bells: *Gosalyne*
100 Bells: *Venice*
100 Bells: *Mary*

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS Game) [RAFFFLE]*

*Lassy* (+ 1 TBT Sticker of Choice)

*Animal Crossing Plushes/Pins/Stickers [RAFFLE]*

ACNL Plush + TBT Sticker of Choice: *marylu*
ACNL Plush + TBT Sticker of Choice: *xxLollyxx*
Small Pin + TBT Sticker of Choice: *lizzyrose*
Small Pin + TBT Sticker of Choice: *Etinceru*
3 TBT Stickers of Choice: *Squeaky*

*3DS & 3DS XL Animal Crossing Carry Bags [RAFFLE]*

*Boidoh*
*Sazie*

*$20 / ?15 Nintendo eShop Gift Card [RAFFLE]*

*NinFanBoy01*
*Klinkguin*
*icyii*



If you are listed above as a winner, hang tight! Jeremy or Kaiaa (depending on the prize) will contact you today or tomorrow for your address and any potential choices you may have to make. If it is a digital prize like Bells or Feathers, I will get them to you later today. For the sticker prizes, here to see the choices: 

A: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 B: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D:


----------



## Truffle (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!! =)


----------



## Chessa (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 12, 2014)

o-o

OMG. I won a pinwheel c:


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations everyone who won


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> o-o
> 
> OMG. I won a pinwheel c:


OH MY G-O-S-H. 
Anyways, Congratulations to all the winners! Hope you like your prizes!


----------



## Mary (Jan 12, 2014)

Cool. ^.^


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh my.  So happy   Congrats to everyone who won.  Yay Stickers


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh I won a plushie! And a sticker too! I'm soooo happy <3  it's what I really wanted.


----------



## icyii (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!

YAY eshop gift card, here I come!! So glad I won something, I hardly ever do xD Thank you guysssss <3

Also, may I tempt you with an offer for the game guides? I couldn't afford them with ticket currency but if you guys need to clear stock...


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 13, 2014)

xxLollyxx said:


> Oh my gosh I won a plushie! And a sticker too! I'm soooo happy <3  it's what I really wanted.



Congrats again on both Rudy and the plushie!

But at least I got some stickers... yay?   Not sure what I'll do with them...


----------



## Stacie (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 13, 2014)

I won a feather 

congratulations to all the winners


----------



## Mary (Jan 13, 2014)

I got some bells ^.^


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Aw yes!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2014)

My dreams, shattered


----------



## marylu (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so happy I won a plushie. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lassy (Jan 13, 2014)

YEEEES!
I WON THE ACNL GAME!
Was totally worth it spend ont 60 tickets on it c:
Would have cries if I didn't D:
Now gotta have to give my aunt's address from the states ~


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 13, 2014)

What do I do I won the raffle for the ?15 eshop card.  so happy I spent 15 tickets on that. So do I get a pm or do I pm the staff?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind I didn't read the whole post xD


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 13, 2014)

Squeaky said:


> Congrats again on both Rudy and the plushie!
> 
> But at least I got some stickers... yay?   Not sure what I'll do with them...



Thank you squeaky! Well they are stickers...you should stick on em something 

Congrats to all who won!


----------



## Mary (Jan 13, 2014)

" Who is Jubs?"

Laughing so hard. That's beautiful.


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay! 
Sorry to those who didn't win, and congrats to those who did!


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## faerie (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Geoshi (Jan 13, 2014)

Great !! i won some stickers ^^


----------



## LunaRover (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats to winners!!!


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a question - 
Will you give us the code for the eShop card, or will you mail it?
Because nobody has PMed; yesterday or today.


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2014)

I believe the plan is just to PM codes. Hang on tight, we'll get to it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

OMG! I won a Red Feather! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Thank you! THank you!
I love it, and it's so much more memorable since it is a raffle prize. <3

Congrats to everyone who took part in the fair and everything. This was amazing!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2014)

If you won a physical prize and didn't get a PM yet, please let us know.


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent out the Feathers and Bells. Check your inventory to un-hide your feather if that was your prize!


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> If you won a physical prize and didn't get a PM yet, please let us know.



I didn't get a PM


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 14, 2014)

Got it! Thanks again!


----------



## Sazie (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh man! I'm so late on the reply!  so sorry! I had been very busy

Edit: I pretty much won nothing because I missed it..
I got the stickers but still... missing a prize is upsetting


----------

